# Do bands lose power from being drawn too long?



## Jskd82 (Oct 20, 2017)

As title says I'm just wondering if bands lose power after being drawn and trying to aim for too long? It seems like some shots are weaker when I hold the bands in the drawn position for a longer period (maybe greater than 5 seconds).

I'm wondering if the bands somehow settle and lose power after being stretched for that period. It seems like shots where I draw and release fairly quickly will have more zing and others when held too long will drop a lot. BTW I anchor at the same point everytime and I am using latex flat bands.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

They definitely do. Bands heat as they are drawn. Hold too long and the bands cool and lose power/retraction. Hysteresis loss is the science name thingy.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

Short answer: yes they do, and cold weather exaggerates the effect.

It's a topic that has been debated along the lines of "aiming versus active shooting." Sometimes with more heat than light.

I suspect most shooters strive to keep their draw and hold time consistent to improve accuracy.

I have tried to reduce my target acquisition time to maintain as much power as I can, but find aiming more important than speed in my shooting.

You'll have to work out the balance that works best for you.


----------



## Jskd82 (Oct 20, 2017)

Awesome thanks for the replies guys and the welcome! Good to know and I think the effect was exaggerated even more 'cause I was shooting in about 57* weather where as I normally shoot in 70+* conditions.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That's why slingshot rifles are really a waste. If the bands are in an always ready to shoot mode,the longer they stay stretched the more power they lose. Faster you draw and release the more speed you get.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Are tubes less susceptible to this than flat bands?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

No.


----------

